# How many hours of labor?



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering how many hours of labor it would be to have the front brakes done on my truck. Its a 1999 Dodge Ram 2500 4wd. The front rotors are pressed on to the the hubs so it is required to remove the entire hub and seperate the rotor from it. Not too interested in doin this in my driveway so I'm trying to get an idea of what it would cost in the shop. There is a part available that is the hub unit with a rotor on it but its somewhat expensive. I'm not sure what they would use at the shop, any ideas?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

best guess without looking it up on alldata would be around 1.5 hours per side.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

kimber750;1311487 said:


> best guess without looking it up on alldata would be around 1.5 hours per side.


Impossible. On Bronco, F150, F250, and Ford Van they about 2-3 hours if rusted then another hour.

I am sure shop would charge $500 for front brakes job.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

.... that doesn't make sense.. I can do the front brakes on my f250 in about 1.5 hours total in my driveway. And thats just using a BFH and some heat and elbow grease.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

alldata lists 1 hour for pads, .6 hour per side for 1 piece rotor hub assembly, 1 hour per side for 2 piece rotor and hub. 

So worst case is 3 hours.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Andy96XLT;1311505 said:


> .... that doesn't make sense.. I can do the front brakes on my f250 in about 1.5 hours total in my driveway. And thats just using a BFH and some heat and elbow grease.


Rotor are press in hub which require use shop press to do.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol I guess u guys have never tried to take apart hubs/ wheel bearings on these dodges. Good luck we do them all the time they are bear and not something the average guy can even do. Also lucky if u dont screw up the bearing trying to get the hub out of the knuckle 300 bucks for good bearing.And I have ruined a many. Never used a shop press to do them .You never know just how bad they are to get out, could take half hour could take several and lots of swearing.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did them a while back on a 05 2500 diesel, the right tools go a long way. Would hope any garage he takes the truck would have the correct tool. It's amazing how much a little bit of acetylene can convince parts to come apart.


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

If you do, do them yourself makes sure to smear some anti-seize on everything for the next time you have to do it.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

kimber750;1311778 said:


> Did them a while back on a 05 2500 diesel, the right tools go a long way. Would hope any garage he takes the truck would have the correct tool. It's amazing how much a little bit of acetylene can convince parts to come apart.


If u can heat the knuckle enough to get the bearing/ hub loose u are fur sure gona need a new 300 dollar bearing Id love love to see a tool to help do these hubs I would have bought one 10 years ago when they where a pain to do then too. The make 3 tools that I know of and none of them do anything that helps most just ruin the threads in the bearing. What is this magic correct tool? I will buy one today.:laughing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

brad96z28;1312125 said:


> If u can heat the knuckle enough to get the bearing/ hub loose u are fur sure gona need a new 300 dollar bearing Id love love to see a tool to help do these hubs I would have bought one 10 years ago when they where a pain to do then too. The make 3 tools that I know of and none of them do anything that helps most just ruin the threads in the bearing. What is this magic correct tool? I will buy one today.:laughing:


Not gonna get in a pissing match with ya. All shops use alldata for estimates. Just cause you can't do it in the allotted time doesn't mean a real mechanic can't. Also the hubs sell for $141 at advance, not $300.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I dont buy crap hubs I get them from the dealer on those trucks. Alldata or mitchell does not account for rusted frozen in parts My boss has been a tech for more then 30 years and myself 15 years we are obviously not real mechanics,even we so these all the time being a front end shop. But I would still would like to hear more on this magic tool thats takes these out in the time given by alldata.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

brad96z28;1312444 said:


> I dont buy crap hubs I get them from the dealer on those trucks. Alldata or mitchell does not account for rusted frozen in parts My boss has been a tech for more then 30 years and myself 15 years we are obviously not real mechanics,even we so these all the time being a front end shop. But I would still would like to hear more on this magic tool thats takes these out in the time given by alldata.


First off how has shop got by for 30 years with no press? Second I never said there was a "magic" tool. I never said some can't be a complete pain to get apart. The OP asked how many labor hours. I guessed the hours at first then looked it up since you seemed to think I was crazy. Every single reputable shop uses alldata. If you choose to charge more that is completely up to you. Good to hear you choose to use OEM parts. So we will just have to agree to disagree. I just hope you are not spending hours beating on customers' vehicles with a BFH.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

We have a press actually 2 but wtf do u need one for to do a front hub? Takes 2 sec a stud with a stud installer and 1 smack with a hammer.Talk about wasting time with a hyd press. We use alldata but whe are not stupid enough to tell some one 1.5 hrs when it can take 4. Thats how u stay in buisness for 30 years being smart not stupid. Also dont give people an exact labor charge for doing manifolds with who knows how many bolts break and who knows how long it takes to get them out.Alldata does not take into account many factors on problem jobs, one just has to know better when trying to figure out an estimate.And no u said correct tool I still want to know what this correct tool is.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My statement was meant to mean a properly equipped shop using the correct tools. Was not trying to say there was a tool made just for this specific purpose. But just to end this debate. 


YOU ARE RIGHT, I AM WRONG. now we can both move on.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

don't the dodges come apart like the gm's?.....knock out the studs and seperate?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Just to be a pain in the butt, most good shops know that alldata should not be used to quote labor. It is only a suggestion to average times to complete a job. Experienced shops and techs will know how to take into account past experience and judgment to quote labor. 

On another note. Those dodge front ends can be a real fight sometimes. If you dont feel completely confident in doing the job yourself, the right thing to do is to bring it to a competent mechanic. Brakes and front ends are no place to start figuring things out on your own. If you want to make sure you're getting a fair price, get a quote from several shops to make sure they are all in the same neighborhood pricewise. Be cautious if any one shop is extremely low.


----------

